

Ask YC Alumni: Are any of you available to read over our applications? - lachyg

Would any YC Alumni be willing to read over mine and any other YC applicants applications?
======
revorad
Write to individual people directly (it worked for me in the past). They are
incredibly helpful. Posting here will probably only get you the bystander
effect.

------
atgm
Some enterprising YC Alum could probably make bank starting a YC consulting
agency...

~~~
ig1
Consultancy is a non-scalable business, exactly the opposite of the kind of
mindset YC funds...

~~~
ratsbane
Yes, but the kind of disruptive mindset YC funds will think about how to make
some previously non-scalable business scalable. I don't know the answer here,
but it's a good question.

